# Buying an Audi R8.....any tips from owners?



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I know there are a few TT owners on here who moved on to R8s - so was wondering if you had any advice/tips for me as I am looking to do the same.

I am actively looking for a V8 in white with Rtronic on 08/09 plate which is proving difficult - as they are mostly manuals available. Any opinions from owners regarding the Rtronic box?

What options are MUST haves?

I WANT the carbon side blades, mag ride and engine lighting pack and would LIKE it to have carbon interior inlays, engine bay carbon and B&O sounds ....opinions??

Thanks for reading...I have joined the R8talk forum but not finding much on there to be honest (UK content)

Saj


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK so its all opinion based like most thing, but really not a fan of the Rtonic or carbon, however..
B&O, Nav are a must and i'd look out for extended leather. LED lights are fantastic compared to Xenons.
Auotpack and parking advance also great.

Servicing costs are high as are replacement tyres so check them well if you are buying used.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers Tosh, I'm thinking of going manual now anyway, due to lack of Rtronics out there.

Saj


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi mate, just replied to your pm.

Having a car like this, I think you need to have the manual version! When i test drove the autos, I wasnt impressed to be honest. That said the manual is hard work, especially in traffic.

Defo B&0 and parking sensors I'd agree, would also recommend the mag ride, you can feel the difference IMO. When buying a car I always try to get as many goodies as I can, thinking of the re sale etc..

Test drive as many as you can, see if you can't get one for a day :wink: Something people dont tend to think about, I don't know what the entrance to your drive is like, but I can't get mine in my parents drive due to the width - also their drive slopes downwards so it would 'ground out' too.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Fantastic car for a weekend blast, but a real pain in the arze if it would be your only car?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

missile said:


> Fantastic car for a weekend blast, but a real pain in the arze if it would be your only car?


Because?...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Down side is the attention - number of times you come back to the car and people are looking around it or taking photos wears thin really quickly. Or you get the comments can i just have a look in...

it is wide for sure. I have fun putting it in the garage again tonight. This extends to car parks too.
MR, yeah i'd agree on that one too.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Down side is the attention - number of times you come back to the car and people are looking around it or taking photos wears thin really quickly. Or you get the comments can i just have a look in...
> 
> it is wide for sure. I have fun putting it in the garage again tonight. This extends to car parks too.
> MR, yeah i'd agree on that one too.


I'm getting my garage extentend  will cost me around £6k to widen 4 ft but will make enough room to keep my bikes in there too.
Yes the attention from r8 fans is mental and also the test drives I have given to mates, they don't realise the mpg on the V10.

Yes I was using the car as a daily drive but winter is almost here so I bought an Abarth 500 esseessee as a run around, I don't think the R8 will be too good in the snow


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Blade_76 said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic car for a weekend blast, but a real pain in the arze if it would be your only car?
> ...


You should know better than I :
1. reversing into a space is difficult
2. too wide to get doors open in supermarket space / average garage
3. no space for shopping
4. did I mention fuel consumption
5. speed bumps and pot holes



> Yes I was using the car as a daily drive but winter is almost here so I bought an Abarth 500 esseessee as a run around, I don't think the R8 will be too good in the snow


 sensible man


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

vwcheung said:


> I don't think the R8 will be too good in the snow


It's fine according to the bumf:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

missile said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > missile said:
> ...


1) I always reverse park mine, its all about mirror placement. Without the parking sensors it might be tricky, I guess?
2) I always get a good end bay, never had an issue. I would always do this in any car tho.
3) Plenty of room for my shop, passenger seat and footwell come in handy.
4) You dont buy a car like this and worry about running costs.
5) Same with any car really, but thats the same even if you only use it now and then?

As for snow, I used mine no problem, its the other road users you need to worry about :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

You know better than me :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

missile said:


> Fantastic car for a weekend blast, but a real pain in the arze if it would be your only car?


I use my Spyder for the school run, B&Q airport etc.
Don't see the issue - larger items can be delivered. Truth is 90% of the time we all drive alone.

Parking is no worse than an A6/7/8 IMO

Issue is more the attention!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> I use my Spyder for the school run, B&Q airport etc.
> Don't see the issue - larger items can be delivered. Truth is 90% of the time we all drive alone.
> 
> Parking is no worse than an A6/7/8 IMO
> ...


The front boot looks pretty small and oddly shaped but I guess you could fit one or two medium sized bags in there. Don't reckon you can fit any of the larger suitcases though? Golf bags?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

hope88 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I use my Spyder for the school run, B&Q airport etc.
> ...


why not? havent you done any research? it can fit two small cases behind the seats or 2 sets of golf clubs less the drivers also. One of the main reasons i didnt buy the spyder as the engine bulkhead is too close to the seats there is no room at all.
Tosh is right my Q7 is about 3 inches wider too! my wife drives it and shes 5.1ft ! so why are so many men complaining about its size? I thought men were better drivers than women?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Going to view this one asap - has a great spec.

2009 Manual, Ibis White. 11000 miles - £60k

MAGNETIC RIDE, 
BANG & OLUFSEN SOUND,
CARBON SIGMA PACKAGE COMPRISING OF ENGINE BAY COVER, CARBON SIDEBLADES AND CARBON DASHBOARD INLAYS.
ENGINE BAY LIGHTING,
EXTENDED LEATHER DASHBOARD, 
DVD NAVIGATION PLUS, SD CARD PORT
PHONE CONNECTIVITY, BLUETOOTH, IPOD CONNECTION, CD CHANGER, 
AUDI INTEGRATED GARAGE DOOR OPENER, 
HEATED SEATS, 
FULL AUDI SERVICE HISTORY, CRUISE, ELECTRIC AUTOMATIC DIMMING FOLDING MIRRORS,
LIGHT AND RAIN SENSOR PACK, TYRE PRESSURE MONITOR, HILL HOLD ASSIST, HIGH BEAM ASSIST, 
COBRA TRACKER 5 
STORAGE PACK, 
STAINLESS STEEL PEDALS,
ACOUSTIC PARKING


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Good luck mate, let us know how you get on.

I have to agree with Tosh, if you don't like attention, don't buy an R8. On the other hand, if you are single, its fantastic :lol:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> why not? havent you done any research? it can fit two small cases behind the seats or 2 sets of golf clubs less the drivers also. One of the main reasons i didnt buy the spyder as the engine bulkhead is too close to the seats there is no room at all.
> Tosh is right my Q7 is about 3 inches wider too! my wife drives it and shes 5.1ft ! so why are so many men complaining about its size? I thought men were better drivers than women?


Ah forgot about the space behind the seats  I have just watched some reviews on Youtube - can't afford one so no point doing too much of a research 

What a coincidence - my missue drives the Q7 too. She picked the Q7 because it had reverse cameras and bigger side mirrors


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

hope88 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I use my Spyder for the school run, B&Q airport etc.
> ...


It's not huge for sure but I can get in a carry on case and a laptop bag plus other bits.
Other way of looking at it is 6-8 shopping bags from sainsburys.

Strangest thing I've had in it s 2 bags of small bark chippings for the garden..


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> It's not huge for sure but I can get in a carry on case and a laptop bag plus other bits.
> Other way of looking at it is 6-8 shopping bags from sainsburys.
> 
> Strangest thing I've had in it s 2 bags of small bark chippings for the garden..


6-8 bags is not bad! I guess it's a problem of perspective from the Youtube videos. As for airports, do you reckon you can get 2 medium sized suitcases in the R8?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hmmmm, two carry ons yes, mediums no.
All depends on your perspective. You could buy the Audi fitted luggage, but it would be cheaper to get a taxi.
I'd never leave mine at the airport, I take the wife's....


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Hmmmm, two carry ons yes, mediums no.
> All depends on your perspective. You could buy the Audi fitted luggage, but it would be cheaper to get a taxi.
> I'd never leave mine at the airport, I take the wife's....


Fair enough 

The V10 R8 is definitely in my "dream car" list. Proper supercar that I dream to own - just need my numbers coming up 
You should start a thread about your R8 Tosh... how you getting on with the beast?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've been out of country for a while now and don't go home for another 10days but I'll have a think about it.
Putting the car in my garage is defiantly an experience!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you can get one, it is very much worth the experience.

Mine was a daily driver (18k in 18 months) including commuting, shopping, supermarket, DIY store trips, travelling, etc.

I always knew that if I went to Tesco and filled one of the little trollies, it would all go into the car no problem.

Took it to Mark & Lou's wedding, even managing to fit a full length ballgown, a tux, and overnight luggage for 2 without a problem. Hotel insisted I park it right outside the front.  :lol:

Still a rare sight on the roads (although not as rare as the RS6) they still get a lot of attention. Back in 2008, it was like being a celebrity. Photographs and videos everywhere I went. 9 times out of 10, that was all part of the fun... but sometimes it could get a bit tiring.

RS6 couldn't be more different in character. Brutish versus the scalpel handling of the R8 - it is the perfect 5 seater / estate car, but can't hold a candle to the driving experience of the R8 (and why would it?) despite it being appreciably faster (especially in the mid/upper end of the rev-range).

The Carbon blades really set it off, and the engine lighting was a nice addition - but I wouldn't be too fussed with going OTT with the carbon (engine bay / interior) as the cost seemed to be extortionate for what it was. On a 2nd hand car, it'll help sell, but I wouldn't pay any extra. Mag Ride definitely worth having - and the B&O. Hopefully later cars now get the AMI / 3G MMI as that was a real weak point (the tech options in the Q7 were better than the R8 at launch!) and having used the reverse camera on the RS6 I can imagine this would work well on the R8 too.

Definitely manual, in the older cars, but I would like to try the new box (replacing the R-Tronic) but not sure how well it would work with the 4.2 V8.

Still miss mine, but I just couldn't afford to run 2 cars at the time, so it had to go.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

New cars do get AMI - but saying that i really use it.
Parking screen/camera is well worth the extra.

DSG box cars have not hit the UK yet - i'm also waiting to get a drive in one (I just couldn't get along with the Rtonic)


----------

